# Froggy 518 oder Canyon Torque 7.0 trailflow



## jebusfu (9. November 2011)

Hi,

ich hatte eigentlich vor mir ein Canyon zu kaufen, hab jetzt allerdings beim haendler um die ecke ein 2010er Froggy 518 fuer 1999euro gesehen. Ist zumindest die gleiche Gabel wie beim Canyon. Momentan fahr ich ein all mountain, wollte aber mehr richtung enduro gehen, allerdings mit touren und vor allem uphill tauglichkeit. Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich mit dem Froggy auch noch gut den berg hoch komme? Erfahrungen ?

Danke!


----------



## lukiluk (21. November 2011)

ich fahr seit einem jahr alle touren damit. allerdings sind die auch nciht so lang...

30-50km und ~500-1000hm

wenns mir nicht eine spur zu klein wäre (bin 190) würde es sich noch besser gehen! 
mit einem xc kannst dus natürlich niemals vergleichen, aber bergab is halt viel lustiger...^^

welches canyon? playzone?

geo sollte ungefähr gleich sein bei den bikes, wippen hast du beim froggy ziemlich sicher weniger! bei mir wippts gar nicht, von canyons hab ich schon andere sachen gelesen(!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jebusfu (21. November 2011)

Hattest du vorher ein anderes Bike? Was heisst tuning bei der Federgabel ( anderer Thread, Du hattest auch geantwortet) ? Gibt ja warscheinlich nur die Moeglichkeit einer anderen Feder (?)


Laut review hier auf mtb-news macht das bike, inkl Gabel wohl eine gute Figur und die Tester waren von der perfomance der Domain ueberrascht..


----------



## lukiluk (21. November 2011)

Hab vorher ein paar hardtails gehabt und ein xc Full von ktm, ist aber schon länger her... Nach einer Pause dann auf froggy umgestiegen. Früher bin ich noch mimt hardtail "downhill" gefahren! Offizielle Parks gabs da noch kaum bei uns (vor ca 10jahren)

Also ich hab die druckstufeneinheit der 318er verbaut, die richtige ölmenge eingefüllt, in die tauchrohre je 20ml 15er Öl, Dichtungen raus und eingefettet,... Hat einiges gebracht!

Im bikepark mit vielen kleinen Schlägen geht's aber dann doch sehr auf die Gelenke (bei mir zumindest) bei gut präparierten Parks funktionierts eigentlich ausreichend gut!


----------



## spümco (23. November 2011)

Erwartest Du tatsächlich eine neutrale Antwort im Lapierre Forum?
Auch wenn zwei Räder die gleichen Gabeln haben, kann man deren Fahreigenschaften wohl kaum miteinander vergleichen.
Den Berg hoch kommst Du nmatürlich auch mit nem Froggy, so wie LukiLik schon schreibt. 
Ist aber natürlich ne Sache Deiner Waden und Deiner Prioritäten.
Wenn ich Dich aber richtig verstehe, soll das Rad eher "mit touren und vor allem uphill tauglichkeit" verbunden sein. Dann denke ich, da Du ja aktuell nen AM Rad hast, bist Du mit nem Spicy am besten bedient, dort hast Du im Vergleich zum Froggy definitiv die bessere "uphill Tauglichkeit" und zu Deinem jetzigen AM eine bessere Bergabtauglichkeit.
Die Prioritäten AUf oder Ab musst Du aber schon alleine setzen.

Ich nehm mein Froggy mehr oder weniger nur für´n Bikepark, für alles andere (technische und weniger technische Touren, Endurorennen) ist das Zesty da und ich komm super klar damit. 
Zum Canyon kann ich Dir nix sagen, bin noch nie eins gefahren. Definitiv machen die aber wohl auch gute Räder für nen unschlagbaren Preis die auch gut funktionieren...
Für mich ist das aber ne Grundsatzfrage, ob man sein liebstes Hobby auf nem seelenlosen Versenderbike verbringen will...


----------

